# Et la qualité sonore ?



## cblinkMG (20 Novembre 2003)

Salut les MacUsers !

Petite question existentielle d'un futur MacUser :

Que dois-je attendre de la qualité sonore de l'iBook G4 14" et du PowerBook G4 15" ???

L'écoute de musiques via iTunes par exemple sera-t-elle une bonne expérience ??

Ou faudrait-il que j'envisage d'investir dans des enceintes externes ?

Merci par avance pour les réponses !

@+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

ne t'attends pas a des merveilles avec les enceintes d'un porables... 
si tu veux vraiment avoir une qualité de son correct... il ne te restera qu'une chose a faire... investir dans 2 enceintes, et 1 caisson de base... y en a de qualité honorable a partir de 50 a la fnac


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

100 % d'accord avec Kasparov et je suis content de voir que tu penses à l'itunes store et pas au peer to peer pour t'approvisionner en musique EH EH Aussi, attention, au MP3, il a une facheuse tendance à tirer par le bas tes qualités auditives alors penses encore à l'analogique ou au format numérique 24bits/192 khz sur une bonne carte son branchée sur préampli-ampli et du cable sérieux, sur des enceintes sérieuses mais pt-être plus tard si ce n'est pas prévu dans ton budget. Bonne Journée


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

Dite moi les amis quelqu'un peut me dire ce que valent les enceintes JBL Creatures 2.1 ??

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

C DE LA BOMBE SES ENCEINTES !!!


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

C'est vrai tu les a essayées ? je parle pas des transparentes qui sont hors de prix !! mais des toutes blanches (ou grises d'ailleurs) opaques.

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Oui j'ai essayé ses enceintes , elles sont monstrueuses ( enfin la qualité de son ) ..... Je les ai essayées avec le Requiem de Mozart ( avis au connaisseurs ) .


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

coool mais as tu essayer avec un son plus riche en basse !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Semac, les Jbl sont des petites enceintes et n'attends pas un rendement sonore exhaltant ou du relief dans le medium, c sympa pour écouter avant écoute sérieuse. Je ne saurai que trop te conseiller des enceintes audiophiles types monitoring si tu as le budget ou par ex. des Boston VRM50 ou des JMlab 706 ou ou ou


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

même avec le caisson de basse c'est moyen ?

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Oui mais c gros et moche tes enceintes bb19 , non ?


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

Et oui je veux du bon mais surtout du beau, alors pas de gros caisson carré tout moche ! jepréfère un peu moins mais bcp plus bo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Merci semac


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

Et le branchement sur une chaine comment fait on, car l'Ibook n'a pas de prise RCA ?

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Un jack tout simple , tu vois ?


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Disons qu'il y a deux types d'écoute, l'écoute audiophile et les autres. Comment ça se passe ? La carte son de ton ibook et d'un ensemble jbl aura pour rendu sonore une mise en avant du bas medium (parce qu'il n'y a pas de grave sur ces ensembles, le grave c 20 hz-35 hz et ça ne fait pas boum boum mais ppfff comme un gros souffle bref). Du fait de ce rendu sonore conjugué à la compression mp3 qui saute certaines transitoires, des notes...le rendu global n'est pas bon, évidemment avec un CD on améliore un peu les choses mais quand même. Si tu passes à un autre type d'enceintes telles celles que je te citais, le grave sera plus rapide, plus sec et en même temps plus rpofond, l'ensemble du rendu sera plus équilibré et diversifié (n'as tu jamais remarqué que quelque soit le type de musique que tu écoutes sur une "petite" chaîne la bande passante et l'équilibre sonore est toujours le même alors que les studios, les micros, les cables d'enregistrement sont différents ?) mais la carte son d'un ibook ou même d'un G5 n'a rien de comparable avec un préampli Accuphase ou même Rotel, donc en choisissant ce type d'enceintes audiophiles tu vas grandement améliorer la catastrophe. Désolé je peux te sembler un peu dur mais c une réalité. tu peux opter pour les jouets jbl pour jouer par exemple mais pas pour la musique c pas sérieux franchement. En revanche, si ton budget est limité, optes pour les jbl en attendant le soleil


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

BB19 , tu pourrais "serrer" encore plus ton discours , on sent l'étouffement quand on lit ton post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Elles coûtent combien les enceintes que tu nous recommandes ?
Sir.


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

hi sir, je en comprends pas ta remarque bref. Alors les enceintes que je vous conseilles coûtent entre 300 euros pour les jmlab 706 à 1000 euros pour des monitoring de qualité correcte type tannoy et ça monte jusqu'à pour rester encore raisonnable 6000 euros (oui g fais exprès de mettre ça en balance avec les petites creatures ;-) ) mais ça ne se trouve pas au rayon Mac de nos revendeurs préférés évidemment.


----------



## takamaka (22 Novembre 2003)

enfin un gars que - musicalement - je comprends...


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

merci pour ta réponse super précise je vais penser à tout ça et surtout compter mes sous dans mon porte monnaie :d

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Merci bien , en ce qui concerne ma remarque , je voulais te faire remarquer que ton post est tout comprimé en clair il n'y a pas de sauts de lignes , ponctuation etc ... 
C'est plus tôt dur a te lire enfin ce n'est que mon opinion .
Sir.


----------



## takamaka (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> r ex. des Boston VRM50 ou des JMlab 706 ou ou ou



des petites cobalt 806, hummmmmmmm


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Des connaisseurs apparament ?


----------



## takamaka (22 Novembre 2003)

OUI! enfin ce sont celles du père. chez moi, c'est plutôt ça: Ampli Rotel 971Mk II+Marantz CD6000 Ki+B&amp;W 603 S3. J'ai pas acheté tout en même temps et puis à ce niveau de prix, on ne vous refuse pas un paiement en trois fois ! Bien sûr, on peut voir plus grand mais là faut que je songe sèrieusement à déménager... mais ca c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

ok sir 

Les cobalt 806 oui c bon, elles ont pas mal de relief 

pour leur gabarit et sont raisonnables au niveau tarif 

mais surtout si les enceintes ont 

certaines qualités objectives telles la définition, la 

rapidité du grave, le relief, l'absence de directivité et 

de projection...le son reste une affaire de goût et de 

type d'écoute. 

Bonne soirée les gars, Bon semac ça avance la vente ?


----------



## takamaka (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> le son reste une affaire de goût et de type d'écoute.



et de prix !


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Surtout de prix


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

et de design

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Pour moi , l'un ne va pas sans l'autre


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'ai branché des B&amp;O sur mon iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait nan, c les enceintes de mon pc


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

Tu m'as fais peur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

perso... je  suis bcp plus sensible au prix, et a la qualité du son... le design je trouve cela vraiment secondaire... sur un caisson de bass qui serat planqué... ceci dit tant mieux si en plus c zoli...


----------



## bb19 (22 Novembre 2003)

Hi, de retour pour développer un argumentaire édifiant et étouffant (dédicace à Sir ;-) ).

Semac, tu es mon web pote attitré du forum mais je vais devoir te contredire EH EH

Bon, en synthèse après ces bafouillages, le design d'une enceinte entre en ligne de compte uniquement pour la circulaton de l'air à l'intérieur et l'absence de vibration que celà soit clair. Design n'est pas esthétique n'oublions pas.

 En gros une enceinte peut-être très laide, c souvent comme ça qu'appelle un amateur non éclairé une enceinte pro type Dynaudio SA en gamme pro amplifiées,et bien d'autres les JMlab electra pour citer une enceinte raisonnable, etc etc le cas des Bowers &amp;Wilkins étant à part, et avoir un son parfait ou plutôt proche du parfait cad le plus proche possible de la réalité.
Voilà le point essentiel, quand vous écoutez un live le son est une somme de plein de choses: accoustique de la salle, cables et électroniques exploitées en production, micros et instruments et ce son sera modifié d'une salle à une autre, il en va de même pour les studios d'enregistrement, le but de la haute-fidélité et à fortiori d'une écoute audiophile est d'obtenir un son aussi proche que celui souhaité par l'artiste et produit par le ou les ingénieurs du son, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas avec une carte son à 100 euros d'un ordi et d'enceintes à 200 euros. Imaginez un studio mettant en oeuvre un préampli à 15000 euros, un convertisseur numérique analogique en 24 bits / 192 khz (équivalent du format natif de l'analogique) 2.0 ou 5.1 à 15000 euros, 15000 euros de cables, des micros à 4000 eruos l'unité, des enceintes de monitoring pour comparer résultat atteint et résultat attendu note par note, transitoire par transitoire etc à 15000 euros, une accoustique à 25000 euros... A votre avis, est-il possible que tout ce beau monde enregistré puisse s'exprimer pelinement sur un ensemble à  300 euros ?
Bon le prix n'est pas le seul rpoblème, il existe d'excellents produits raisonnables mais la qualité des composants est essentiel.

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais senti la puissance d'une grosse caisse, l'aigu si propre au strato sur une creature de jbl ou une harman kardon (qui par ailleurs fait des électroniques amateurs pas dégueu, série signature) destinée à l'électronique d'un ordi.
Un grave pour s'exprimer pleinement à besoin de volume, par exemple un orgue descend à 20 hz et s'il on a pas 1000 watts au cul d'une membrane de 30 cm dans un volume de 35 litres mini, il faut oublier. La plupart du temps on va taper dans une gamme entre 35 hz et 5 khz mais ça ne change pas grand chose, il faut de la puissance et une excellente électronique pour de la rapidité et de la profondeur, des aigus souples et riches.

Notre camarade qui évoquait B&amp;O, soulève un point qui me surprend et me gêne le plus souvent dans la communauté Mac c l'attachement à outrance aux apparences de leur machine en négligeant parfois la finalité. B&amp;O fait payer très cher des produits qui ne sont pas au niveau, il suffit de comparer dans une même gamme de prix les colonnes de 15000 euros B&amp;O et les B&amp;W (c relou tous ces acronymes ;-) )Nautilus 801, il n'y a pas photo ou plutôt sono EH EH.
J'espère  ne pas le vexer mais dans aucun studio, chez aucun musicien en production, chez aucun audiophile il ne trouvera cette marque qui n'a pas gagné ses lettres de noblesse en matière de vérité sonore.

Allez vous rendre chez un spécialiste du son et demander une écoute en amenant vos disques vous comprendrez mieux qu'avec tout mot.

En conclusion, Georges Lucas, pour les fans de cinéma travaille pour ses effets 5.1 avec des B&amp;W nautilus 800 signature à 30000 euros la paire et son système de préampli s'il est numérique est du tout 24 bits/192 khz.

Pour ceux qui évoqueraient le décodeur de leur lecteur de DVD en 24 bits/192 khz, je leur répondrai simplement qu'il y a convertisseur et convertisseur et à ce jour à part LINN aucune marque n'a su faire un elcteur de DVD qui tenait la route sur le son sinon DENON avec son très haut de gamme mais ça ne casse pas des briques quand même.

Alors en conclusion, un investissement pondéré par nos moyens oui mais de la qualité que diable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à tous, je vais....m'écouter du son.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




b


----------



## maousse (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Hi, de retour pour développer un argumentaire édifiant et étouffant (dédicace à Sir ;-) ).











et encore un  :


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Hi, de retour pour développer un argumentaire édifiant et étouffant (dédicace à Sir ;-) ).


----------



## takamaka (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas photo ou plutôt sono EH EH.


 A l'endroit comme à l'envers, c'est clair ! excellent post.


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> B&amp;O fait payer très cher des produits qui ne sont pas au niveau,



C'est le genre de discours que j'entends parfois à propos des Macs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais comme je n'y connais pas grand chose, justement, je me renseigne. D'autant que je m'intéresse de plus en plus au classique. Mais c'est vrai que le design des enceintes Bang &amp; Olufsen (B&amp;O quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... miam miam ! Sinon je suis pas vexé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour parler de hi-fi et/ou de B&amp;O, j'avais posté un sujet dans "Musique sur Mac". Vu qu'il y a des avis éclairés dans le coin, je vous invite à y faire un tour.

Sinon pour en revenir à la qualité sonore avec l'iBook, on pourrait résumer ainsi :
- enceintes intégrées : bien pour le "coin" système, iChat AV, graver une playlist...
- enceintes "PC" type 2.1 : pour écouter de la musique pop/rock sans prendre trop de place, exploiter à fond le jukebox iTunes...
- pour pleurer sur le Requiem ou autre, mieux vaut oublier l'iBook et passer à un ampli/CD classique.
Is that correct ?

Cela semble confirmer ce que je pensais. Dans une installation moyen de gamme (pour audiophiles i.e. haut de gamme pour moi) avec ampli/CD/enceintes/bonne connectique, il n'y a pas vraiment moyen de remplacer le CD par l'iBook. Autrement dit, le signal que peut sortir l'iBook n'est pas au niveau d'un bon lecteur de CD. Je me demande d'ailleurs quel type de carte son on peut trouver sur notre machine...

@+


----------



## Sir (22 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> - pour pleurer sur le Requiem ou autre, mieux vaut oublier l'iBook et passer à un ampli/CD classique.
> Is that correct ?
> 
> @+




J'ai envie de pleurer sur le Requiem je prends quoi comme equipement ?


----------



## kertruc (22 Novembre 2003)

POur pleurer sur un requiem, il faut se déplacer dans une salle de concert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout ça pour dire que je suis d'accord avec le post hypertrophié sur la qualité du son : je me suis amusé à brancher mon mac sur ma chaîne Hifi, et beaurkkk... 
Mais bon, ça dépend de ce qu'on veut : écouter des Mp3 ou de la musique...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Et plus serieusement ?


----------



## bb19 (23 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir à tous,

En synthèse, si si j'en suis capable HIHIHI:


Le bon son, quelques règles fondamentales de mise en oeuvre:
1/ Un support stable pour votre outil d'écoute
2/Une accoustique en rapport avec vos attentes: inutiles de mettre des enceintes avec un boomer de 30 cms et 1000 watts au fesses dans une pièce de 15 m2
3/ Le chemin du signal doit être aussi court que possible entre la source et les enceintes, les cables doivent être tendus. 
4/ les composants doivent être autant isolés que possible les uns des autres pour éviter tte interférence
5/ Une source électrique sans faille

Le niveau de votre ensemble son:
4/ Le niveau qualitatif de votre ensemble audio est celui de votre maillon le plus faible (lecteur, prises électriques, cables...)

Pour la remarque sur B&amp;0: Attention:
- le design c'est la réponse esthétique aux contraintes techniques pour un objectif donné

- l'esthétique c'est juste l'emballage du design

Pour écouter un requiem en grandeur nature  ?

Tu disposes des 2 voies possibles:
1/ Un live avec une accoustique de rêve (salle+spectateurs)
2/ Un investissement matériel (électronique+enceintes+taritement accoustique de ta pièce d'écoute) pour écouter ça chez toi.



Pas très synthétique comme synthèse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+ les amis du bon son


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> 
> Pour écouter un requiem en grandeur nature  ?
> ...




Merci , peux tu me detailler le bon investissement matériel stp
Sir.


----------



## Sebang (23 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dite moi les amis quelqu'un peut me dire ce que valent les enceintes JBL Creatures 2.1 ??



Moi je les ai achetées (en blanc) il y a 2 semaines pour fêter l'arriver de l'iBook (qui se fait toujours désirer)...

Du coup, j'ai branché mon MD dessus et elles sont géniales. Franchement, y'a une qualité de son énorme et elles sont super mais alors super jolies. Et puis c'est la grande classe les petites diodes bleues sous les satellites et les boutons tactiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En gros, avec ma souris microsoft blanche brillante, mon appareil numérique blanc brillant, l'ibook et les enceintes blanches brillantes (sans compter le bureau blanc), on se croirerait dans un hosto !!


----------



## takamaka (23 Novembre 2003)

il faut nous en dire plus sur ton budget (ou une fourchette), sur la pièce ou tu souhaites mettre ton installation (mur, sol, surface, immobilier, etc...)


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Piece ---&gt; Ma chambre 
Budget ---&gt; Pas trop cher 300 euros ou un peu plus .
J'ai dèjà une platine CD sony , il me manque que les enceintes non ?
Sir.


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Hi sir,

Bon je vais être direct. Avec un budget de 300 euros, il faut oublier le "bon" son alors le grand son,c vraiment très loin. Le budget mini pour du bon son (!! pas encore du grand son) est de plus 2000 euros: rcd02 Rotel 600 euros, Ampli Rotel RA02 ou Rega Mira 700 euros, enceintes Boston VRM50, CR80, Jmlab Chorus 706, Cobalt 806, B&amp;W 601S3 pour une fourchette entre 600 et 900 euros la paire,câbles de modulation (les cables qui relient ta platine à l'ampli)+cables d'enceintes pour 300 euros. Biensûr il existe quelques autres combinaisons mais les tarifs sont sinon les mêmes sinon plsu élevés.

Pour ta contrainte bugétaire, craque pour les jbl qui n'ont de jbl que le nom certainement et puis patiemment, fais des économies pour après te faire vraiment plaisir.
OU
Si tu veux quand même du gros son, tu peux t'acheter un casque à 300 euros.
Voilà sir ton alternative pour ton budget, tu mets les 300 euros de côté et tu attends d'en avoir au moins 900 pour t'acheter de bonnes petites enceintes qui vont vraiment te scotcher si tu n'as pas l'habitude de la haute fidélité ou tu tu achètes une babiole te permettant quand même d'écouter de la musique.


Bon dimanche


----------



## Biroman (24 Novembre 2003)

ben avec 300 euros t'as pas grand chose...

Il te faut tout d'abbord un ampli, tu peux en avoir un d'entrée de gamme avec 300 euros. OK et apres t'as plus de sous pour tes enceintes !

Non ca ne va pas !

Je dirais plutot qu'il te faut acheter des enceintes a brancher directement sur ton ordi
(la carte son n'est pas extra sur un ibook mais bon)
avec 300 euros tu auras un bon ensemble 2.1 déjà.
Peut etre pas encore de quoi pleurer avec un requiem
apres sur le choix des enceintes je ne sais pas trop
il faut prendre le temps de les tester
le son c'est aussi une question de gout...


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Le style musical est une affaire de goût, la restitution est une affaire de goût mais la véracité sonore, rapidité, ciselé des aigus, consistance du grave, diversité du medium...est une affaire objective.
Du petit matos en attendant mieux et non pour 300 euros, tu n'as pas d'ampli dignes de ce nom. Si c pas malheureux ça, le son c cher, le G5 c cher...!

@+


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Le budget mini pour du bon son (!! pas encore du grand son) est de plus 2000 euros: rcd02 Rotel 600 euros, Ampli Rotel RA02 ou Rega Mira 700 euros, enceintes Boston VRM50, CR80, Jmlab Chorus 706, Cobalt 806, B&amp;W 601S3 pour une fourchette entre 600 et 900 euros la paire,câbles de modulation (les cables qui relient ta platine à l'ampli)+cables d'enceintes pour 300 euros.



Faut arrêter les délires audiophiles... Ok il y a un investissement minimum relativement important à faire pour une qualité sonore correcte, mais ton ticket d'entrée est réellement délirant... A commencer par les 300 euros consacrés aux câbles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## takamaka (24 Novembre 2003)

300  pour un ampli, c'est forcément de l'entrée de gamme pour une écoute audiophile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre, 300  de cable ça me chiffonne... perso, j'ai pris du 5,5 et j'en ai eu pour environ 150 ... mais le cablage c'est comme l'amplification, tu peux pas mégoter. et c'est vrai que le prix au métre linéaire est élevé...


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Il faut, il faut le gognol, non il faudrait que les constructeurs consentent à des marges moins élevés c tout. 
Je suis d'accord avec toi, le ticket d'entrée est élevé.
Les cables font parti des éléments les plus négligés par les amateurs et font parti des éléments les plus essentiels.

C une question d'arbitrage, tu n'es pas obligé d'investir mais qui n'investit pas passe nécessairement à côté du gros son, il peut en être satisfait et c le but cependant.

Mais si tu souhaites écouter la profondeur d'une contrebasse, la diversité d'un saxo, capter toutes les nappes sonores d'une musique électro et de façon équilibrée, naturelle, l'investissement est nécessaire, il peut prendre du temps.


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Les cables font parti des éléments les plus négligés par les amateurs et font parti des éléments les plus essentiels.



C'est pas moi qui vais dire le contraire. De là à entendre une différence perceptible entre un câble de bonne qualité (section suffisante, fabrication fiable, etc.) et un câble vendu (par un voleur) au prix d'un bon lecteur CD il y a un canyon que je ne franchirai pas. Faut pas croire, j'ai déjà fait le test, et j'en ai même berné plus d'un. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Très juste mais un bon cable c nécessaire c tout ce qui est dit mais bon trêve de discussion sur le matériel, ce qui est intéressant est ce qu'on en fait mais parler musique serait hors sujet macg.co


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Très juste mais un bon cable c nécessaire c tout ce qui est dit



Tu avais quand même donné une précision sur le prix, c'est ça qui m'avait fait réagir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est intéressant est ce qu'on en fait mais parler musique serait hors sujet macg.co



Bien sûr que si, il y a un endroit dédié :  Musique





'+


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Pour parler de hi-fi et/ou de B&amp;O, j'avais posté un sujet dans "Musique sur Mac". Vu qu'il y a des avis éclairés dans le coin, je vous invite à y faire un tour.


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Merci , les jbl creatures sont biens pour commencer?


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Et tu as bien raison de réagir...
Le prix plancher que j'ai donné n'est pas si élevé si tu prends en compte que l'ensemble est parfaitement évolutif, que la pérennité est bien supérieure à beaucoup de produits électroniques - genre informatique -. Quand tu penses, 3400 euros pour un G5 2*2 sans écran, c'est cher pour toi ou pas ? Un imac à plus de 2000 euros pour que ça tourne bien (imac+mémoire vive+périphériques) et qui n'est pas évolutif, c'est cher pour toi ? 

Bref, c'est une question d'arbitrage mais quand j'écoute des amplis à lampes McIntsoh (oui il existe mcintosh en hifi mais pas le meme ) qui datent de 10 ans et qui me mettent littéralement sur le cul, je me dis que les 5000 balles, en équivalent euros, investis sont plus qu'amortis.

Aujourd'hui, il existe plein d'innovations technologiques mais qui ne rendent pas service à la qualité sonore, ça me gêne en tant que passionné.

Bonne soirée le gognol


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il existe plein d'innovations technologiques mais qui ne rendent pas service à la qualité sonore, ça me gêne en tant que passionné.



C'est pas prévu des platines CD de bonne qualité avec un ou plusieurs gros DD pour conserver la musique non compressée tout en profitant de la qualité du décodeur de la platine ?


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il existe plein d'innovations technologiques mais qui ne rendent pas service à la qualité sonore, ça me gêne en tant que passionné.



Là non plus c'est pas moi qui dira le contraire. Mais je maintiens que de mettre 300 euros juste dans le câblage pour un petite hifi de qualité est absurde et inutile, et que les vendeurs qui proposent cela sont des voleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir cham,

Franchement j'en sais rien, le problème du disque dur est sa masse, il faut une excellente isolation et un excellent système d'équilibrage pour arriver à la régularité d'un cd ou d'une platine à courroie. Sûrement que ce genre de produits est à l'étude comme il l'est pour l'image, d'aillurs pour l'image c une réalité.
Le second problème est évidemment la stabilité de la tête de lecture mais bon j'imagine que c du meme ordre  que pour nos bécanes.
Le troisième problème est le bruit généré par un disque dur, il est hors de question d'entendre ça sur un produit à vocation musical.
Voilà pour ce qui est des freins au développement de ce genre de produit dans le son a priori mais c un bon support de stockage (WHAOUH je vous fais des révélations édifiantes ce soir ;-D ), pas de restitution.

Pour rassurer mes camarades de discussion, je suis en train d'écouter Nova sur mon ibook avec de petites enceintes genre creature, vous voyez que je ne suis pas si catégorique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aussi en aparthé, je lisais dans la homepage l'arrivée des CD autodestructible. Mon opinion est que pour contourner le phénomène de copie, il crée des lois, des produits anti-copies, des produits auto-destructibles mais à aucun moment ils ont cherché à nous apporter une nouvelle valeur ajoutée. Par exemple, la mise en place de compil à la carte, des CD à très haute pérennité, augmenter la qualité des enregistrements...et baisser les prix évidemment. Voilà fin de la parenthèse mais je trouve ça scandaleux et  je comprends les téléchargements sauvage de mp3 en peer to peer même si le mp3 est une régression auditive.

voilà pour la synthèse qui fait l'anti-thèse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Sans vouloir m'avancer sur les bons choix en matière de hifi, quelques petites remarques pour situer la hifi par rapport à l'informatique, vu que je trouve les rapports assez rigolos :

- En hifi, contrairement à l'informatique (au moins la micro), il n'y a pas de "trop cher" pour les mordus. Si quelqu'un se mêle de sortir des remarques style Melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sur le prix des macs, on va le regarder comme un zombie dans les cénacles hifi vu qu'on trouve des prix de 1 à ... bien plus que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- En hifi, contrairement à l'informatique, le matériel peut fonctionner très très longtemps (j'ai mon ampli et mes enceintes depuis plus de 30 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et garder de la valeur tout aussi longtemps.

- En hifi, il y a des sectes auprès desquelles les fanatiques Mac ou windows passeraient pour des indécis vaseux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : entre les partisans des gros rendements, les fanatiques du large bande, les indécrottables du vinyl et les autres, c'est un vrai poème.

- En hifi, le discours sur la chose atteint un niveau d'ésotérisme transcendental (et je me régale sans arrière-pensée), du vocabulaire aux explications pseudo-scientifiques (attention, il y a aussi des idées sérieuses et intéressantes), c'est épique.

Je vous conseille par exemple, bien que ce soit un peu moins marrant qu'à une époque de plonger dans ce forum 

Vous pourrez vous marrer, mais aussi apprendre plein de choses sur la hifi et aussi sur la musique, ce qui est quand même plus important, non ? 

Sinon, je me paye de temps en temps une revue hifi pour voir un peu ce que je pourrai éventuellement acheter (en écoutant de préférence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour remplacer mon matériel antédiluvien, mais j'attends toujours pour changer


----------



## kertruc (24 Novembre 2003)

En tout cas, il est clair que ça ne sert à rien de dépenser des fortunes pour écouter le son sortant d'un iBook, surtout si c'est de la musique compressée...
Les JBL sont très belles et complètent bien un iBook pour un usage "loisir". 
Le tout c'est de pouvoir essayer le matériel... après on éclaire soi-même son choix


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'en sais rien, le problème du disque dur est sa masse, il faut une excellente isolation et un excellent système d'équilibrage pour arriver à la régularité d'un cd ou d'une platine à courroie. Sûrement que ce genre de produits est à l'étude comme il l'est pour l'image, d'aillurs pour l'image c une réalité.
> Le second problème est évidemment la stabilité de la tête de lecture mais bon j'imagine que c du meme ordre  que pour nos bécanes.



Voilà typiquement le genre de non sens qu'on peut trouver dans le discours des fans de Hifi (merci Luc pour ton résumé). A partir du moment que les données sont numériques (elles le sont forcément dans un disque dur) et qu'on est certain qu'elles soient toutes bien "chargées" dans une mémoire tampon par exemple avant restitution (rien de plus simple, regarde ce qui se passe avec les données informatiques hors audio c'est strictement pareil), le disque dur peut bien avoir subit toutes les secousses possibles et imaginables pendant ce "chargement", le signal final est strictement le même. Et si vraiment il y a eu trop de secousses pour que la diffusion se passe bien et que celle ci est tout de même déclenchée avant chargement complet, il y aura tout simplement des coupures et des sauts parfaitement flagrants. Au fait c'est strictement selon ce principe que l'immense majorité de la production musicale actuelle est produite (avec ProTools et compagnie) : le signal atterrit dans un disque dur d'ordinateur pendant l'enregistrement et en ressort pendant le mixage pour son écoute. Et la mémoire des ordinateurs fait l'intermédiaire afin de réguler le débit vers ces disques. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'iPod fait de même pour la lecture : sa mémoire tampon permet de digérer toutes les secousses éventuelles, évitant les sauts de lecture. Imaginons qu'un hypothétique iPod soit doté d'un convertisseur D/A de très haute qualité : si on ne lui fournit que des fichiers audio non compressés (AIFF) voilà une machine qui permettrait une restitution aussi parfaite qu'une platine CD dotée du même convertisseur, avec l'avantage de la capacité de stockage. Imaginons qu'un constructeur développe un tel convertisseur connectable sur le port Firewire de l'iPod actuel : parfaitement réaliste et faisable.

'+


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

oh oh oh BB19 je n'ai aucunement l'intention de te contredire tes compétences dépasse largement sur le plan du son ! Quand je disais design je voulais pour dire que pour moi des enceintes doivent avant tout être belles, à choisir entre 2 enceintes de même qualités je prends les plus belles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais surtout je préfères des enceintes belles et efficaces que le top du top en qualité et moche, car l'utilisation que j'en ai est très amateur !
Mais merci de tes conseils très très avisés et pro.

@+


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> A partir du moment que les données sont numériques ...... le signal final est strictement le même.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Gognol. Le discours sur les platines de lecteur CD m'a toujours paru effarant. Bien que pour des raisons de codage un peu spécifiques, il y ait quelques différences avec les données informatiques, un bit audio reste un bit. Mais le monde de la hifi a, généralement, un rapport très spécial à la science. Je me rappelle avoir lu un éditorial de Piel (le c chef de diapason) parlant de "traitement des résidus numériques". (Par contre, au niveau du convertisseur numérique-analogique, il peut y avoir des différences de qualité même s'il n'est pas évident qu'elles soient perceptibles.

Ceci étant, reste les différences sonores que certains prétendent percevoir avec des platines différentes. Comme je n'ai pas les capacités pour dire si c'est vrai ou pas, je ne suis guère plus avancé. Les seuls éléments de théorie intéressants que j'ai vu là-dessus sont le concept de MDI ou les concepts semblables qui expliquent les différences (les défauts perçus avec certains matériels ou combinaisons de matériel) par des effets de parasitage (même si le terme n'est pas parfait ici) liés à l'émission de signaux haute-fréquence par exemple lors de la rotation des CD, et leur transmission le long des isolants des câbles. Je ne dis pas que c'est vrai, mais c'est au moins quelque chose de scientifiquement possible et relativement cohérent. Et donc certains cherchent des techniques pour éliminer ces MDI (micro décharges d'interface). Là on retombe dans le plutôt rigolo : biseautage des disques, câbles baignant dans l'eau salée, sinon dans la bière, éponges jex placées sous les pieds, etc. Mais au moins, l'idée de base est pensable


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Hi semac (ça n'avance pas très bien la vente...:-D ils sont fous ces gaulois de laisser passer  une aussi belle affaire), gognol, luc G,

Bon LucG puisque tu es lecteur de Diapason et que tu sembles passionner de son, je m'excuse d'avance pour écrire  des choses que tu sais déjà.
Pour reprendre ce que tu disais Gognol: Ce n'est pas un non sens. Effectivement une mémoire tampon permet de dépasser une défaillance ponctuelle de la tete de lecture mais aucun audiophile n'aimerait avoir les vibrations d'un disque dur dans sa machine, c celà que je disais. Je te sens un peu braqué en te lisant, la hifi c pas grave, c juste un ensemble de contraintes à gérer pour beaucoup de plaisirs.
Luc G, effectivement c marrant la passion ds le monde des audiophiles, les pro-electrocompaniet, les pro-ampli à lampes audio research, les pro-enceintes à haut rendements etc etc c cool que tu es identifié le côté poëtique de la chose d'ailleurs. 
Pour ce qui est de la valeur ajoutée d'une platine cd haut de gamme, comme je le disais plus haut, il est vrai que plus tu montes en gamme et plus une augmentation marginale des compétences est honéreuse. Pour ce qui est des qualités du matos, une oreille non avertie ne reconnaîtra pas les avantages de tel cable par rapport à un autre parce que effectivement il s'agit souvent d'une amélioration à la marge, meilleure aération de la scène sonore par exemple mais une oreille avertie sera très satisfaîte.
Pour la source proprement dîte, on ne peut comparer une source type electrocompaniet emcd1 avec un rega jupiter et a fortiori avec un marantz cd5000 par exemple. Maintenant comme la qualité d'une chaîne est celle de son maillon le plus faible, si le maillon le plus faible est vraiment mauvais par exemple un ampli sony d'entrée de gamme, l'excellente source ne permettra que d'éviter la catastrophe mais ne sera pas mise en valeur.
Il est vrai maintenant qu'il existe un juste compromis budgétaire pour obtenir un son réaliste.Dans le moyen gamme, il existe beaucoup de produits susceptibles de satisfaire même des amateurs très exigents: Rega Planet, YBA, Rotel RCD02 pour ne citer qu'eux.
Maintenant comme dit plus haut, la reproduction est une affaire de goût, perso j'aime un son rapide, des graves très tendus et un son globalement clair mais d'autres vont préféré de la chaleur, des graves un peu caoutchouteux etc Enfin on va éviter de parler des goûts de tt le monde parce que comme le disais trsè justement LucG, ça pt devenir très poëtique et dans 10 ans on en parlera encore.
LucG confirme ce que j'écrivais, ne soyez pas choquer par le prix, il est largement amorti par la durée de vie du matériel.
Maintenant avce d'excellentes compétences techniques on peut se faire son ampli avec un très bon son pour pas trop cher.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

aaaaargh les satanés Gaulois ils ont jamais été bon en business !!

@+


----------



## ficelle (24 Novembre 2003)

vous avez fait peur à l'auteur de ce sujet avec vos delires d'audiophiles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on peut vouloir ecouter simplement de la musique depuis son ordi, avec un bon volume sonore et une qualité correcte sans debourser 1000


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

tout à fait super d'ac pour moi les enceintes idéales sont les JBL créatures 2.1, super belles, qualité suffisante pour ce que j'en fait et surtout pas trop cher !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Ficelle,

1000 euros ? on peut écouter de la musique avec un tel budget ? ;-D
Non j'espère qu'on ne lui a pas fait peur, on a juste dérivé mais dans l'ensemble des posts, il a été dit que si c'était hors budget d'acheter des bonnes enceintes, il pouvait se faire plaisir en achetant un petit pack comme jbl.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

oooooh vivi z'aime JBL
j'en veux !

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

guignol, on te parle de lecteur de salon et tu parles de l'ipod, les contraintes ne sont pas les mêmes; branche un ipod sur un ensemble digne de ce nom avec ta compression 16 bits/32 khz (pour rappel le natif en numérique est 16 bits/44,1 khz) si tu n'as pas osé le 8 bits et tu vas vite comprendre que c un son indigne.


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooooh vivi z'aime JBL
> j'en veux !
> 
> @+



Moi aussiiii


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

mas oui c sympa comme outil, rassurez vous


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> ok sir
> Bonne soirée les gars, Bon semac ça avance la vente ?



heuu bah ouuuuui enfin j'y travail ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Ouste au travail !


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bon ok je sors mais venez pas me demander un conseil un de ces jours !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Sois pas decus , semac


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

si si je suis très déçu !!
adieu gens cruels

@+


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooooh vivi z'aime JBL
> j'en veux !



Comme ça ?


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Alors heureux Sebang ?


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureux Sebang ?



Pas du tout, si je pouvais, j'aurai bien mieux que ça, mais je suis déjà content avec.


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

[mode tu veux te calmer ?


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> guignol, on te parle de lecteur de salon et tu parles de l'ipod, les contraintes ne sont pas les mêmes; branche un ipod sur un ensemble digne de ce nom avec ta compression 16 bits/32 khz (pour rappel le natif en numérique est 16 bits/44,1 khz) si tu n'as pas osé le 8 bits et tu vas vite comprendre que c un son indigne.



Apparemment tu n'as rien compris au message que j'ai posté... Prends le temps de le relire... Sinon t'inquiète pas je connais suffisamment le domaine de l'audio (d'ailleurs ce que tu dis est faux, l'iPod n'est pas limité à une fréquence d'échantillonnage de 32 kHz, et le 16 bits / 44.1 n'est pas "le format natif du numérique" mais celui du CD audio, entre autres).

'+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Oui exact et en-dehors du 16 bits / 44,1 khz, tu connais un autre format numérique qui mérite une écoute ?
Je ne crois pas mais peut-être que tu n'es pas sesnsible aux attaques des sons, aux transitoires et aux extinctions.
Un micro de pbook est meilleur aussi qu'un neuman, un casque Philips est meilleur qu'un Stax et les convertisseurs N/A 24 bits / 192 khz ça ne sert à rien parce que le support est en 16 bits / 44,1 khz c'est ça ?

Bravo, merci de m'avoir recadrer guignol


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Oui exact et en-dehors du 16 bits / 44,1 khz, tu connais un autre format numérique qui mérite une écoute ?



Ben par exemple celui que tu cites plus loin...



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> et les convertisseurs N/A 24 bits / 192 khz ça ne sert à rien



Je me trompe peut être mais tu me donnes l'impression d'avoir des connaissances très approximatives, tu mélanges tout, ce qui n'est pas du tout un problème en soi, mais dans ce cas il vaut mieux ne rien affirmer pour rester un minimum crédible. Je ne vais pas répondre en détail à ton message à cause de cela. Je ne suis personnellement pas du tout là pour étaler ma science, bien modeste, mais j'ai tout de même de bonnes connaissances sur le sujet vu mon expérience et ma profession donc je me permets d'essayer de les transmettre ici de la façon la plus intéressante et exacte possible, puisque ça peut être utile. Si tu veux on peut continuer d'aborder ce genre de conversation dans le forum Musique, car ici on commence à déborder trop largement du sujet.

'+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je me trompe peut être mais tu me donnes l'impression d'avoir des connaissances très approximatives, tu mélanges tout, ce qui n'est pas du tout un problème en soi, mais dans ce cas il vaut mieux ne rien affirmer pour rester un minimum crédible. Je ne vais pas répondre en détail à ton message à cause de cela. Je ne suis personnellement pas du tout là pour étaler ma science, bien modeste, mais j'ai tout de même de bonnes connaissances sur le sujet vu mon expérience et ma profession donc je me permets d'essayer de les transmettre ici de la façon la plus intéressante et exacte possible, puisque ça peut être utile. Si tu veux on peut continuer d'aborder ce genre de conversation dans le forum Musique, car ici on commence à déborder trop largement du sujet.
> 
> '+



Dans la mesure ou tu fais de la littérature au lieu de démonter mon argumentaire de façon structuré comme tu as de bonnes connaissances, j'imagine que tu es là pour faire encore du bruit.

Je ne mélange rien pauvre tâche, ni musicmatch jukebox avec helix producer, ni un serveur http avec un serveur rtsp, ni le 24 bits avec le 8 bits, ni ta connerie et ton manque de diplomatie avec un humour sarcastique.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure ou tu fais de la littérature au lieu de démonter mon argumentaire de façon structuré comme tu as de bonnes connaissances, j'imagine que tu es là pour faire encore du bruit.



Je suis là pour éventuellement rendre service, et y prendre éventuellement plaisir, rien d'autre. En ce qui me concerne le débat est clos, j'ai pas l'intention de relever des insultes.

'+


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure ou tu fais de la littérature au lieu de démonter mon argumentaire de façon structuré comme tu as de bonnes connaissances, j'imagine que tu es là pour faire encore du bruit.
> 
> Je ne mélange rien pauvre tâche, ni musicmatch jukebox avec helix producer, ni un serveur http avec un serveur rtsp, ni le 24 bits avec le 8 bits, ni ta connerie et ton manque de diplomatie avec un humour sarcastique.


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Ah oublies Sebang, c parti en live


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

Déjà vu cette photo c'est exactement la config que je veux !!
j'attends toujours mon Ibook 933, avec l'Isight et j'aimerai les JBL
elles sont trop belles ! Niveau qualité elles sont bien ?

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (27 Novembre 2003)

Chaude ambiance ce matin sur les forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon Sebang, tu as un bel équipement... si je puis dire.


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ouuuuuuu meduse a envie que sa reparte en live !!
c'est pas moi ni BB19 vous êtes tous témoin faudra pas nous engueuler après !!

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (27 Novembre 2003)

Moi aussi j'en veux des nenceintes JBL assortie au nibook !

Je les ai testées à la fnac -- où il n'y a tjrs d'ibook G4 exposé d'ailleurs -- (il y a un endroit qui regroupe plusieurs enceintes à tester avec de la musique, un son course de bagnoles, un son jeu shoot'em up).

je voulais être sûr et ne pas faire le timide alors j'ai bien monter le son jusqu'à faire sursauter les clients à l'autre bout de la boutique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien j'ai trouvé ça bien sympa.
Il en avait des logitech à côté à 99 et 129 mais le son était quand même moins bon, ça se ressentait bien en passant des unes aux autres.
Même si les creatures sont plus chères, je préfère rajouter un peu et ne pas être déçu.

Et puis c'est vrai qu'elles sont belles ces nenceintes.


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

oh mamamia !! il me les faut c'est décidé c'est pour Noël !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

On trouve encore les Harman Kardon translucides, je les trouvait plus sexy et le caisson avait plus de volume. Ceci dit passé les critères esthétiques, Logitech a quelques produits super pertinents en rapport qualité/prix.

PS: Semac, il n'y aura pas de lacher de vannes aujourd'hui, Gognol est si intelligent que j'ai tout compris, j'ai mon bonnet d'âne sur la tête et je parlerai à propos, ce jour


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (27 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oh mamamia !! il me les faut c'est décidé c'est pour Noël !
> 
> @+



J'aurais du faire commercial moi !


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

Très bien, je ferai donc de même (je suis sur qu'il finiront par nous demander de repartir en Wizzzzzz)

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Franchement j'en doute fort


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ah bon tu crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : ils savent pas reconnaître le talent c'est tout, ou alors ils sont jaloux mouii c'est p'être bien ça !!


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

J'en doute aussi quand je pense au manque d'humour et surtout de réparti auquel nous avons du faire front mais vas-y, évitons nous encore les foudres, discutons en privé, sois pas timide, j'ai des bonbons


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

mmmm z'adore les zentils moooossieurs avec des bonbons

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

A l'anis ?


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

oh le vilain !

@+


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2003)

vous avez bientôt fini ????


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vu cette photo


Je l'avais mis dans un autre topic (le "topic unique" je crois) mais je l'ai enlevé 3 minutes après parce que c'était pas aussi bien approprié qu'ici, voilà pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement la config que je veux !!


Dans ce cas, prend-toi un t68i avec un retro-éclairage qui fonctionne, parce que c'est super chiant mine de rien sans éclairage, on se croirerait sur GBA..


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

si déjà je pouvais recevoir mon Ibook, je fonce acheter les JBL car vraiment super belle et efficace visiblement ! mais déjà l'Ibook, après on verra !!

@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Et un ipod a 100 Euros ?


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

non 'suis pas interressé par l'Ipod

@+


----------

